# Generator dies after 30 minutes



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello, I have a Generac generator IX 2000 that I purchased used last year. I mainly use it for camping and power outages. Last year it worked fine, now when i use it, it will run for about 30 minutes then shut off. If I wait a few minutes I can start it again and run it for about 10 minutes and repeat.

I've replaced fuel, fuel filter, fuel lines, oil, and spark plug. I've also rebuilt the carburetor.

I'm looking for suggestions as to what might be the issue, thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

I should also add that right before it shuts off, it starts to idea strangely, revving up and down a little, and some white smoke comes out the exhaust. Thanks again!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

KScott said:


> I should also add that right before it shuts off, it starts to idea strangely, revving up and down a little, and some white smoke comes out the exhaust. Thanks again!


Sounds like the fuel tank is not venting properly, check the fuel cap if it's vented and make sure the vent is working. You can test it by running with the fuel cap a little loose, if the problem goes away, then repair or replace the fuel cap or tank vent.


----------



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

That's a good idea, I didn't even think of that. I'll try today and post back.

thank you!


----------



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried running it without the cap and still no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The way you describe that it dies, indicates that it's starving for fuel, much like it would do when it runs out of fuel. 

It could possibly be an issue with the fuel pump? Before attempting a restart, you might open the drain on the carburetor float bowl and see how much fuel drains out.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> The way you describe that it dies, indicates that it's starving for fuel, much like it would do when it runs out of fuel.
> 
> It could possibly be an issue with the fuel pump? Before attempting a restart, you might open the drain on the carburetor float bowl and see how much fuel drains out.


I think this is the diagnosis, but the why may be different. Those have an impulse operated fuel pump, and if the oil is overfilled it'll foam and bubbles will block off the diaphragm pumping action. Check the oil level, those are sensitive to the oil being low (has shutdown switch), and if you tipped the unit to fill it, it may be overfilled. I know those are a PITA to fill.


----------



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

I think the manual for this unit says to tip it a bit to fill the oil, but you might be right. a bit of oil seems to be getting into the air breather. Also the only fuel line I hadn't previously replaced was going from the tank to the kill switch/fuel on-off valve. I also blew out the valve and the fuel pump with compressed air. I started it up and it ran for an hour without issue. However I also left the cover off ( it's an enclosed generator ), and that seemed to help as well. I'm wondering if it's not getting enough air as well. I'll do some more testing tomorrow but it does appear to be running better.

thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good to hear. I know what it is, a "suitcase" unit. AND, don't overload it, else you'll probably smoke (fry) the caps (capacitors), then it's a boat anchor as cost to repair would be excessive.


----------



## KScott (Mar 16, 2016)

Exactly, these generator/digital inverters are a bit sensitive. In cold weather the over load light comes in until it warms up. But I mainly just use it during the summer for camping and at the cottage. Thanks again!


----------

